# Awkward inspired heels. . .



## tangerinex3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Claw inspired . . . McQueen's.





 



Schieferstein . . . Horse and Gun


----------



## KaeceeLove (Jun 24, 2011)

lol mmk those horse ones are super awkward... would you really want ppl to think you look good in those :x


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 24, 2011)

What woman wants her feet to look like claws or hooves? Isn't that why we spend so much for pedicures? Hehehe


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Seriously. . . I was surprised at some of ones I came across.



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What woman wants her feet to look like claws or hooves? Isn't that why we spend so much for pedicures? Hehehe


 *Hahaha*. That's hilarious *Jean*. . And all too true.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 24, 2011)

Didn't Lady Gaga wear shoes that had parts of the male anatomy, as the heels?


----------



## Darla (Jun 26, 2011)

I like the slide


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 27, 2011)

Totally love the slides!!!!! I'd rock those!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 28, 2011)

For $%*#s and giggles.... I'd wear the slides too.  They are cute. They need the right time and place though.  Anything involving my husband would not be one of them.  LOL

As for the others?  Gawd.  I see Gaga in those and think the shock factor isn't worth the pain. They can't be comfortable.


----------

